# What do you guys stuff your Kongs with?



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Just fishing for some new ideas on what to put in Molly's Kongs. They are her special treats for when she's home alone and they are a lifesaver, she loves them. So far I've put some of her wet food in one, and we've had soft cheese in another and peanut butter in another - frozen them so they last longer - all gone down a storm.

I'm just looking for some new ideas so I can give a little variety and keep her interest peaked. 

Thank you


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Peanut Butter & Easy cheese (spray can cheese) are two favorites! You can also freeze it in there. Some use yogurt etc.

To clean the kong toss it in your dishwasher.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

You can also use broth! You have to put a small piece of bread or something to plug the bottom hole, then put some broth in it and freeze! Just spread some coconut oil along the inside edge of the kong. I will on occasion open a can of dog food and make "logs" that will fit in a king and freeze them! Then I wedge them into it with maybe an apple or carrot or something.


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Ooo I love the fruit and veg idea! I don't feed any to Molly as a rule, what do you think is a 'safe' amount to give daily? She has a sensitive tummy (can't have chicken and doesn't handle grains very well) and I've just got it on track with wet Ziwipeak and Acana so I am nervous to upset the applecart... as it were.

What about one small carrot stick/baton (like the kind of size you'd get with crudites and dips) stuffed in a Kong with some cream cheese (spray cheese alternative in the UK) to keep it in place? Or is that too much?


----------

